# Đại lý phân phối, lắp đặt và bảo trì máy lạnh multi uy tín



## truc096hailongvan (31/3/21)

*Đại lý phân phối, lắp đặt và bảo trì máy lạnh multi chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Daikin là một thương hiệu quen thuộc tại Việt Nam và luôn nằm trong top những thương hiệu máy lạnh bán chạy số 1 tại Châu Á và trên thế giới.
Mitsubishi Heavy là một nhánh của tập đoàn chế tạo cơ khí Mitsubishi.
cả 2 thương hiệu này đều có những điểm đặc biệt riêng. Tại bài viết này Hải Long Vân sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn *máy lạnh multi* Daikin và máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy giá rẻ, hãy cùng theo dõi nhé!

***Tin xem thêm:
1. *Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất*
2. *Bảng giá máy lạnh Multi Mitsubishi Heavy - Inverter  R410a*







Máy lạnh multi - Giải pháp tuyệt đối cho không gian ngoài trời

*Máy lạnh multi* hay còn được gọi là máy lạnh “mẹ bồng con”, máy lạnh tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng, nó được xem là một bước tiến cải thiện nhất, là “con lai” của dòng máy lạnh trung tâm và máy lạnh treo tường. “Multi” có nghĩa là “đa”, là “nhiều” cái kết nối lại với nhau. Hiểu nôm na, máy lạnh multi là loại máy lạnh có 1 dàn nóng, được kết nối với nhiều dàn lạnh (nhưng tối đa là 5 áp dụng cho Daikin và 6 áp dụng cho Mitsubishi Heavy) đảm bảo mọi không gian, ngõ ngách trong nhà vẫn được hưởng sự mát mẻ mà không làm cho thẩm mỹ xung quanh căn hộ bị mất đi vì có quá nhiều dàn nóng.







Máy lạnh multi với chủng loại dàn lạnh đa dạng cho bạn thỏa sức sáng tạo theo từng không gian khác nhau

*Máy lạnh multi Daikin*
Daikin là một thương hiệu quen thuộc tại Việt Nam và luôn nằm trong top những thương hiệu máy lạnh bán chạy số 1 tại Châu Á và trên thế giới. Xuất phát điểm của Daikin là Nhật Bản – đất nước của sự tỉ mỉ và cẩn trọng trong từng khâu chi tiết, công với sự kết hợp từ Thái Lan đã mang đến cho Daikin những bước đi vững nhất trong ngành điều hòa không khí đầy cạnh tranh này. Máy lạnh multi Daikin được thừa hưởng những thành quả đó, cho nên cũng không có gì đáng ngạc nhiên khi nó luôn được khách hàng hỏi tới mỗi khi cần.






Máy lạnh multi Daikin 1 dàn nóng có thể kết hợp tối đa 5 dàn lạnh

*Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy*

Mitsubishi Heavy là một nhánh của tập đoàn chế tạo cơ khí Mitsubishi. Khác với Daikin là do Việt Nam đặt hàng, cho nên nó sẽ dựa theo sở thích và yêu cầu của người dân, với Mitsubishi thì không như thế, hãng sản xuất dựa theo hoàn toàn tiêu chuẩn sản xuất cho các nước Châu Âu, cho nên máy lạnh multi của Mitsubishi Heavy sẽ có 2 chiều lạnh – sưởi, nhưng giá thành của nó vẫn bằng với Daikin, đây cũng là một trong những lý do giúp Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy chiếm ưu thế hơn trên thị trường.






Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy 1 dàn nóng có thể kết hợp tối đa 6 dàn lạnh (nhiều hơn Daikin)

Về điểm giống nhau:

Đều dựa theo công nghệ Nhật Bản và được sản xuất tại Thái Lan.
Sử dụng môi chất lạnh Gas R410A thân thiện và an toàn với môi trường.
Chỉ sản xuất dòng Inverter giúp giảm thiểu tối đa chi phí điện năng cho khônh gian của bạn.
Có thể kết hợp với 2 – 5 dàn lạnh (treo tường, âm trần hay giấu trần nối ống gió).
Có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất. Nghĩa là với dàn nóng 4.0hp, Daikin cho phép bạn có thể lắp cùng với tổng công suất dàn lạnh tối đa 8.0hp. Tuy nhiên, khi khởi động cùng 1 lúc tất cả các dàn lạnh, máy chỉ có thể hoạt động tối đa được 80% công suất của nó. Vì thế, để đạt được hiệu suất tối đa nhất thì chỉ nên lắp đúng với công suất của dàn nóng mà thôi.
Về điểm khác nhau:
*Máy lạnh multi Daikin*

Máy lạnh multi Daikin có dàn nóng với công suất nhỏ nhất là 2.0hp và lớn nhất là 4.0hp.
Máy lạnh multi Daikin chỉ có 1 chiều lạnh.
Máy lạnh multi Daikin có chế độ bảo hành 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
*Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy*

Máy lạnh multi Daikin có dàn nóng nhỏ nhất là 1.5hp và lớn nhất là 5.0hp.
Máy lạnh multi Daikin được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu và có 2 chiều lạnh – sưởi. Tuy nhiên, giá cả vẫn bằng nhau.
Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy có chế độ bảo hành 2 năm cho dàn máy.

Hải Long Vân tự tin là đại lý phân phối 2 dòng *máy lạnh multi* Daikin và Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy với giá thành rẻ nhất cùng dịch vụ lắp đặt tận tình. Liên hệ ngay vào Hotline *0909787022* để được tư vấn miễn phí nhé.

Nguồn link bài viết: *Bảng giá máy lạnh multi mới và tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá rẻ*


----------

